# Gibson ES-339 for $900 in Ottawa



## Ronan Crozier

Seems like an amazing deal, don’t see anything terribly off about the ad. Whoever gets this will get an amazing deal. 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## CathodeRay

The conversion rate to Toronto dollars seems steep! Listed for $1500 on this end.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Even at $1500, that’s a _great_ deal.


----------



## tomee2

I came to see if this was posted here.


----------



## StevieMac

Looks like that stellar deal became something far less appealing: 2011 Gibson Custom Shop ES 339 Antique Vintage Sunburst | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Chito

I didn't see this post yesterday, otherwise I would've gotten it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

StevieMac said:


> Looks like that stellar deal became something far less appealing: 2011 Gibson Custom Shop ES 339 Antique Vintage Sunburst | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


EDIT (to provide more context for my post): It was posted in Ottawa for $900 but was soon changed to $1500. Ad and guitar didn’t last long, and then popped up a day later in Montreal for $2800.

I love how he talks about what an amazing guitar it is...

“_The tone is just amazing, the best ES you will ever play. The neck is very comfortable, low action, pro setup done by my studio tech._”

Dude, you’ve only owned it for 24 hours and it looks like you spent a good chunk of that time polishing and photographing it (and driving back to Montreal from Ottawa). Plus, your “studio tech” also had it for some of that time. You didn’t buy it for the “feel and tone”. You bought it for the cash you thought you could make, which is fine. Just be honest.

And BTW, any seller that starts EVERY ad with every guitar (un)related keyword automatically goes on my “go fuck yourself” list.


----------



## Budda

Wait someone actually got a 339 for $900?

Is it stolen?


----------



## Chito

Yeah a flipper from Montreal. He's selling it for 2600 now. LOL


----------



## StevieMac

Budda said:


> Wait someone actually got a 339 for $900? Is it stolen?


It was posted briefly for $900 but was quickly changed to $1500...which was still a good deal.



Chito said:


> Yeah a flipper from Montreal. He's selling it for 2600 now. LOL


$2800 actually, last time I checked.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> any seller that starts EVERY ad with every guitar (un)related keyword


To me that says that he'll consider trades.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> To me that says that he'll consider trades.


No. To me that says “I’m a genius and anyone searching for anything will magically stumble on my ad and miraculously want to buy my Fender Bass even though they searched for a Mesa amp”. It’s a dick move.

I generally search for one or two specific things on kijiji. If I’m searching for “Gibson” in the guitars category, I don’t want to scroll through extra ads for Ibanez, PRS, Fender, Martin, Suhr, Bourgeois, Taylor, Squier, Daisy Rock, President’s Choice, etc., etc., etc...

And as far as considering trades, that’s bullshit. I’ve messaged these exact sellers saying “I have a Martin/Fender/etc. to trade for your Gibson”. In 100% of the cases, the reply is “Sorry. No trades.”. When I reply that I assumed the reason they listed 16 different brands of gear in their ad because they wanted trades, I never hear back.

Again, it’s a dick move.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

...now get off my (virtual) lawn!!!


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> And as far as considering trades, that’s bullshit. I’ve messaged these exact sellers saying “I have a Martin/Fender/etc. to trade for your Gibson”. In 100% of the cases, the reply is “Sorry. No trades.”. When I reply that I assumed the reason they listed 16 different brands of gear in their ad because they wanted trades, I never hear back.


That's what I get too. lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> That's what I get too. lol


Then a couple days later, I go to another ad they’ve posted with the same garbage, and offer a different trade.

I’m not trolling because in all cases, I _do_ have the item I’m offering and would be willing to trade it for their guitar.


----------



## jdto

The Montreal guy’s asking prices are nuts.


----------



## Roryfan

@2manyGuitars LMAO @ President’s Choice. Instead of Heritage, it’s “Memories of Kalamazoo”.


----------



## player99

I had one of those and the cutaway is too small. They shrunk a 335 down, and the cutaways stayed to scale, making it impossible for me to access the highest frets through the cutaway. I had to lift my hand above the fretboard and play the high end like a piano. I sold it after a while for that reason.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Roryfan said:


> @2manyGuitars LMAO @ President’s Choice. Instead of Heritage, it’s “Memories of Kalamazoo”.


Squier Affinity Tele? Or is it General Tao Chicken Picken’?


----------



## StevieMac

False alarm. I thought this guitar was back on the scene but turns out it's a different one: Gibson Custom Shop ES-339 | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Chito

That's insane at $2900.


----------

